

Underground Cellar – A Wine-Buying Site That Rewards You With Free Bottles - sgrove
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/15/underground-cellar-is-a-wine-buying-site-that-rewards-you-with-better-bottles-for-free/

======
sgrove
I was curious about this, as I've been making use of
[https://www.tastingroom.com/](https://www.tastingroom.com/) from time to
time, but may give this a try. Signup via FB was a bit rough however, and and
I ended up having to remove all its permissions.

I'll probably give it another try and pick up a few bottles to see if it's
worth it though.

~~~
jeffreybarrett
Thanks for giving the site a whirl! We know we have a lot of tweaking to make
the experience better- I'd love to learn more about the issues with the FB
signup? What type of device were you using? Feel free to call us as well and
we can place an order over the phone 888-977-9899.

